# Uber has the WORST customer service EVER



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

WHY DOES IT TAKE 800 emails to get an actual response that's not copy and paste!??!!! If I have an issue what I've started doing Is copying my concern and I paste it in the support contact form and just submit it every 30 minutes until somebody actually responds with a non generic solution and fixes the issue. This is the ONLY effective way I have found to fix any issues I've had with my Uber account. There has got to be another way! They are the customer service department from hell. Well I am the unsatisfied with their horrible customer service Uber driver from hell. I'm surprised they haven't kicked me off the app just by the number of emails I've sent. Literally 800 emails to get the solution. A different person every time. At least we know they have tons of employees.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Anonymously said:


> WHY DOES IT TAKE 800 emails to get an actual response that's not copy and paste!??!!! If I have an issue what I've started doing Is copying my concern and I paste it in the support contact form and just submit it every 30 minutes until somebody actually responds with a non generic solution and fixes the issue. This is the ONLY effective way I have found to fix any issues I've had with my Uber account. There has got to be another way! They are the customer service department from hell. Well I am the unsatisfied with their horrible customer service Uber driver from hell. I'm surprised they haven't kicked me off the app just by the number of emails I've sent. Literally 800 emails to get the solution. A different person every time. At least we know they have tons of employees.


To be fair, Lyft is a POS of equal value


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> WHY DOES IT TAKE 800 emails to get an actual response that's not copy and paste!??!!! If I have an issue what I've started doing Is copying my concern and I paste it in the support contact form and just submit it every 30 minutes until somebody actually responds with a non generic solution and fixes the issue. This is the ONLY effective way I have found to fix any issues I've had with my Uber account. There has got to be another way! They are the customer service department from hell. Well I am the unsatisfied with their horrible customer service Uber driver from hell. I'm surprised they haven't kicked me off the app just by the number of emails I've sent. Literally 800 emails to get the solution. A different person every time. At least we know they have tons of employees.


lyft is a little better


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

You cannot compare vendor service to customer service. A customer is someone who pays you....in reality Uber is the customer and your 800 emails is really lousy customer service to them.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> You cannot compare vendor service to customer service. A customer is someone who pays you....in reality Uber is the customer and your 800 emails is really lousy customer service to them.


They are providing me a SERVICE by insuring that I have the proper tools to be able to drive for their company. I pay them 25% of my earnings. I pay them with the wear and tear to my vehicle. I pay them with my time. So I am the customer. If I stop receiving trip request it's their JOB to fix it. If they send generic replies 800 times they will get 800 emails until somebody actually reads one of them and fixes the issue. Like they are supposed to do. And like they did.


----------

